# Should I be worried about my rabbit on my bed?



## kate8293 (Mar 5, 2014)

As I've given my bunny more freedom over time, he's recently come to really like jumping up on my bed. I accidentally left my laundry basket on my floor once when he was out and it was like a good step for him to get onto my bed. Now he really loves it and hops all around my bed, which I don't mind at all. 

My question is if I should be worried or not if he'll jump off my bed and not onto the laundry basket first. How far can rabbits jump safely? My bed is in the corner of my room so two sides are against walls and usually I lay on the other long side to deter him from jumping off that way, but I haven't a couple times and I get worried. 

Is this something I should even worry about? Will he be fine jumping from that height (like 3ish feet)?


----------



## PaGal (Mar 5, 2014)

You'd be surprised how high buns can jump either up or down. Myself I try to limit it as much as possible because accidents can happen. Also, there is no where in my house that is that high that my buns should be hopping onto or off of. 

I do know plenty of people on here that do allow their buns onto their beds.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 5, 2014)

I let Peeta on my bed all the time. There's really no stopping him. He does fine. Never injured. If they feel comfortable doing it then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 5, 2014)

He'll be fine, but you do have to watch out for any stray pees/poos - bunnies have a nasty habit of going to the toilet on soft things!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 5, 2014)

The bunnies are technically not allowed on the bed, but nobody seems to have told them that. They jump up and down gracefully all the time. Luckily neither of my current buns are into peeing on soft things (but lots of buns are) but Cricket has a habit of nibbling on my pillowcases so I try and keep them off the bed.


----------



## kate8293 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you all! I think I just needed to ease my worries a little bit! I'm like an over protective mom. haha


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Mar 21, 2014)

My rabbits jump into their top floor hutch which is about 1.1m high so I have to be very careful! If your bed is an average sized bed height your bun should be fine if your floor isn't slippy and they're a medium bun.


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Mar 21, 2014)

My rabbit loves jumping, I swear he is part flea. If he is unsure if he can make a jump though he will spend ages looking at it, wagging his head around to get a better idea of distance, and he will often choose to look for a better place to jump if he doesn't think he can make it. So I wouldn't worry about your bun, he is designed for jumping after all.


----------

